# malt with health issues in need of home



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

this was just sent to me, no further information was given:

*I HAVE A 5 YO OLD MALTESE - PIC PROVIDED TO THOSE SERIOUS INQ. 
ONLY... SHE IS NOT FIXED BUT HAS SOME MEDICAL ISSUES SHE HAS SEIZURES 
AND HAS SEEN A VET FOR IT WHO SAYS IT IS A CHEMICAL INBALANCE - AND WE 
HAVE DETERMINED SHE ONLY GETS THEM WHEN PUT UNDER ANY STRESS OR ANY 
LOUD LOUD NOISE.... 

IF INTERESTED DO EMAIL ME @ [email protected] AOL.COM OR CALL 607 217 7721 
OR 607 348 5625 / 607 242 6312 *


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i figured it's worth putting out there anyway....

i sure hope she finds a proper home soon. i have a feeling she'll fall into someone's irresponsible hands and they'll try to make a buck breeding her. so then not only will we end up with an unwanted female, we'll also have poorly bred pups who will most likely have health issues like their mother. 

sad.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

May I ask who sent the info to you, Carrie?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my best friend sent me the info in a comment on myspace. i asked her the same question. this was her reply:

_not sure of her name...i found the add in yahoo groups... the group name is binghamton free cycle.. _


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Carrie, can you get her to list the dog on the Canine Epilepsy website?

Good lord, I hope they aren't breeding this poor thing since epilepsy is probably genetic! :smilie_tischkante: 

Do you know if they've started her on medications?

By the area code, it look like she's in upstate New York, Binghamton.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just did a search and it's apparently binghamton _freecycle_ and here's the group. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/binghamtonfreecycle/


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Carrie, can you get her to list the dog on the Canine Epilepsy website?
> 
> Good lord, I hope they aren't breeding this poor thing since epilepsy is probably genetic! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ...


well, i can give her an email. but by the looks of things she just wants to rehome the dog.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i was reading the site and this struck me:

_The Freecycle Network &#153; is the place you can post about items you'd like to give away or find things that you need. The only requirement is that the transfer of an item from one person to another has to be FREE. _

so, she's not looking for money. i'm thinking she can't afford vet care. at any rate, maybe i can talk to her about a malt rescue.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> i was reading the site and this struck me:
> 
> _The Freecycle Network ™ is the place you can post about items you'd like to give away or find things that you need. The only requirement is that the transfer of an item from one person to another has to be FREE. _
> 
> so, she's not looking for money. i'm thinking she can't afford vet care. at any rate, maybe i can talk to her about a malt rescue.[/B]


I emailed her and she responded. Says she hates to get rid of Allie, but they are moving to a place where pets are not allowed. She is cute. I wonder why she hasn't been spayed...? She appears to have some big old boobies - does that mean she's been bred? Do you think we should have a rescue organization contact her? That's the best way to make sure Allie gets a good home.
[attachment=26901:Allie.jpg]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'll have to look up rescue contact info, but i think that would be the best option for her and allie.

and yes, it looks like she's been bred, and quite recently. however, i've never seen that big of boobies (lol) on a female bred for the first time.

she's quite near me.... but i don't think it would be the best thing for me to take her, since i have other dogs that may stress her out...and one of mine is epileptic as well.

i have to say tho, she's adorable!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

this may be good to email her?

http://www.malteserescue.homestead.com/Sur...ngAMaltese.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. It does look like she's been bred. She's probably passed the disease on to her puppies. :smilie_tischkante: 

This makes me so mad. They probably made money on the puppies, but won't spend money on her to treat her epilepsy? And how about the unsuspecting people who bought her puppies?

Ally's owner would have to contact a rescue group herself. They won't contact people based upon tips. That would be ideal. They would make sure Ally is placed in a home that would guarentee she'd get the medical care she needs.

This makes me so sad. My Lady was abandoned when she started to have seizures at about the same age. Why do people get pets if they aren't financially prepared to care for them?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Why do people get pets if they aren't financially prepared to care for them?[/B]


most likely because they don't have the foresight to see health issues and other expenses that may arise in the future.

however, breeding a sick dog doesn’t make much sense. all those little lives at stake.....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hope the little one finds a good home! That's just so sad.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww what a sweet little girl, it's very sad that she has this health issue and more than likely passed it on to her babies. I really hope her owner can surrender her to rescue so that she can get the medical help she needs and also find a forever loving home :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

gosh.. i am just so on the fence on this one. my heart say to run and pick her up and give her the love and care she needs... while my head tells me that i'm not the optimum solution. either my home (with children and dogs) will cause her more harm than good... or she could be too much stress on massimo. 

i really hope someone gives her a proper home soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> gosh.. i am just so on the fence on this one. my heart say to run and pick her up and give her the love and care she needs... while my head tells me that i'm not the optimum solution. either my home (with children and dogs) will cause her more harm than good... or she could be too much stress on massimo.
> 
> i really hope someone gives her a proper home soon.[/B]


You're right. As much as you want to help, your home would not be an ideal situation. Ally would be better off in a home with no other dogs or children to keep her stress level down. Also, as you say, you don't want to stress Mass out anymore. You're still trying to get his seizures under control. Bringing another dog into his home would only stress him out more.

Hopefully Ally's owner can be persuaded to turn Ally over to a good rescue group like Northcentral where she can get the medical attention she needs and her seizures under control. Then they could find her a nice quiet, stress free home.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

This stuff just kills me!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Okay...I sent her the info on Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She had said that wherever Allie goes, she wants to be able to keep in touch, so that was an indication to me that she really does care where Allie ends up. I told her how incredible they are at NCMR, and that they are extremely diligent in finding the perfect home for each Maltese that comes into rescue.
Let's just hope she does the right thing!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Okay...I sent her the info on Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She had said that wherever Allie goes, she wants to be able to keep in touch, so that was an indication to me that she really does care where Allie ends up. I told her how incredible they are at NCMR, and that they are extremely diligent in finding the perfect home for each Maltese that comes into rescue.
> Let's just hope she does the right thing![/B]


thanks heidi. :grouphug: 

now lets just keep our fingers crossed......


----------

